# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Chúng ta bắt đầu học Java như thế nào?

## parkhill

Khi bạn mới học Java hay mới chỉ có ý tưởng học Java, bạn thường gặp khó khăn ở hai vấn đề:

+ Kiến thức nền tảng:
+ Công cụ:
+ Tài liệu:
+ Nguồn bài tập:
+ Những người có cùng sở thích Java để trao đổi:

Chúng tôi sẽ làm lượt trả lời về các vấn đề trên:

1. Java có đáng học không?

Chúng tôi không thể trả lời bạn câu này nhưng hãy xem cả thế giới đang sôi động vì Java.

2. Nhưng Java ở Việt Nam không phát triển?

Cách đây 20 năm, người Việt Nam chúng ta cũng chỉ mới biết đi xe đạp và người Sai Gòn thì có khá hơn khi có có chiếc xe 67 xoáy nòng.

2. Hỏi: Có cần kiến thức gì làm nền tảng để học Java không?

Không có gì đặc biệt. Một chút kĩ năng sử dụng máy tính cơ bản và không cần bất cứ một kiến thức nào liên quan đến kĩ thuật lập trình. Nhưng nếu bạn đã từng mở một chương trình bien dịch mã Pascal, C hay VB mà thử chép lại vài dòng mã trong đó rồi biên dịch nó thì có lẽ bạn sẽ nhập cuộc nhanh hơn. Nhưng không có thì cũng chẳng sao.

3. Tôi nghe nói Java được khai sinh từ C/C++/Perl/SmallTalk cho nên phải biết một trong các ngôn ngữ này trước.

Không! Java là một ngôn ngữ độc lập. Việc Java học của ngôn ngữ nào, với những tính năng gì không quyết định việc bạn phải học ngôn ngữ đó trước. Mọi thứ trong Java đều có thể bắt đầu từ đầu: từ con số 0.

3. Để bắt đầu học Java cần làm gì?

Cũng giống như người học võ: Hãy chuẩn bị cho mình một sân tập, một găng tay và một bộ đồng phục. Với Java, bạn hãy cài đặt cho máy tính của mình một môi trường hỗ trợ Java (Java Runtime Environment). Đó chính là máy ảo Java, một cỗ máy trừu tượng bằng phần mềm chứa tất cả các công cụ, hàm để xử lý các chương trình viết bằng Java. Có thể tải về tại http://java.sun.com. Hãy chọn JVM phù hợp với hệ điều hành của bạn. Nếu bạn ở Việt Nam, nơi có đường kết nối tốc độ con rùa đi dạo thì bạn hãy mua một đĩa CD có chứa Java SDK 1.4.0 trong đó có chứa cả bộ công cụ dùng để lập trình Java và môi trường JRE để chạy các ứng dụng java.

Sau khi chuẩn bị xong JRE thì bạn hãy tải về hoặc mua CD có chứa bộ công cụ lập trình của Sun có tại http://java.sun.com/j2se/ . Bản mới nhất là bản 1.4.2 cỡ độ 35 mb bao gồm cả ứng dụng Java Web Start (bạn sẽ tìm hiểu về nó sau). Bộ công cụ này của Sun bao gồm các công cụ cơ bản nhất để biên dịch, gỡ rối và ghi chú thích tài liệu cho các lớp mã của bạn. Nó là một bộ công cụ dòng lệnh kiểu Unix và do đó nó có thể khiến bạn khó chịu. 

Bộ công cụ J2SE của Sun không cung cấp cho bạn công cụ biên tập mã. Đến cả một phần mêm viết mã đơn giản như Notepad cũng không. Do đó để viết mã, có lẽ bạn cần đến một công cụ chuyên để viết mã. Bạn hãy dùng JCreator (http://www.jcreator.com), một bộ công cụ chạy nhanh và đơn giản cho người mới học. Nếu bạn muốn dùng một môi trường có vẻ trực quan và phức tạp, nhiều tính năng hơn thì có thể dùng NetBeans (http://www.netbean.org) hoặc dùng bản Sun One Community Studio 4 cho Java (http://wwws.sun.com/software/sundev/jde/buy/). Nó hoàn toàn miễn phí và nếu bạn tải về bộ công cụ này cùng đi kèm với J2SE thì bạn mất tới 90 MB. Chú ý: Sun One Studio hay JCreator chỉ cung cấp cho bạn một giao diện để bạn khỏi phải dùng các dìng lệnh để gọi các chương trình trong bộ công cụ J2SE để tác động lên mã nguồn. Jcreator hay Sun One Studio chẳng qua chỉ là một thứ quần áo khoác lên trang phục là J2SE mà thôi.

Ngoài ra bạn có thể dùng JBuilder 8, một bộ công cụ phát triển Java phức tạp, và nói đúng ra là hoàn hảo nhất trong các bộ công cụ phát triển Java hiện có. Khi cài đặt JBuilder sẽ tự động cài đặt JRE và các công cụ J2SE. Nhưng nó chạy khá chậm trên nền Windows 9x, Me. 

(còn tiếp)

Khi đã có công cụ và môi trường phát triển Java, bạn cần làm quen đôi chút cách thức sử dụng nó. Hãy cóp một đoạn mã thật cơ bản vào chương trình soạn mã của nó và dùng menu lệnh để chạy thử đoạn mã. Bạn sẽ thấy cách thực biên dịch chương trình của bộ công cụ.

Sau đó hãy kiếm cho mình một tài liệu tốt về Java để học. Tiếng Việt thì có thể ra ngoài hiệu sách để chọn quyển phù hợp với mình. Tiếng Anh thì xin mời lên mạng.

----------


## jindovn

Đang phân vân là học java và c#, nhưng giờ phải học java thôi, thử khám phá tài năng của Sun mới được.Thanks bác nhé

----------


## cuongcung

cảm ơn bác nhiều!!!
mình đang tập tành học Java .

----------


## haminhjob

Ai co Ebook hong dan lap trinh Java bang netBean khong cho minh xin link dơnload voi
thank

----------


## ketsat

ai có sách của Nguyễn Trung Thế ko nhỉ?
Chỉ dùm mình với heng
thân

----------


## Tretholotomo1992

học OOP khó quá mãi chẳng hiểu gì cả???
ai giúp với?????????

----------


## thethitotiu

Mình cùng mới kết duyên với em Java này .!
Nhưng ko hỉu sao mình config để chay ví dụ đầu đời là "Hello wordl " trên Dos nó bào lỗi !
Bạn nào giúp mình với xem cách config trong Environment Variables !
Thanks các bạn nhé !

----------


## newgyping

Minh` gõ: javac hello.java--->thì nó chạy ngon lành và tạo ra file: hello.class
Nhưng đến khi gõ : java hello
thì nó báo lỗi :Could not find the main class : Hello. program will exit
Nhưng khi mở băng Jcreator thì vẫn chạy ngon và Xuất ra chữ Hello Wordl !
thanks các chiến sỹ nhìu !!!!!!!!

----------


## hc_066

*:x Bắt đầu từ số 0....like*

Đọc đến câu "Bắt đầu từ số 0" mà phê hết cả người [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] tình hình này phải học ngay mới được, chứ học mấy cái về mạng nản quá rùi ( đang học mạng mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## duhocbluesea

hãy cùng nhau cố gắng vì một cộng đồng Java Việt Nam lớn mạnh nào các bạn:d

----------


## dinhnguyen012015

Em cũng bắt đầu học Java, mong mọi người giúp đỡ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

